
Two new presumed-positive Covid-19 cases in Washington State - ISL
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/health/2-new-coronavirus-cases-emerge-in-washington-in-king-county-and-snohomish-county/
======
jwilber
Anybody in the Seattle area taking precautions? I’m wondering what else I can
do aside from stock up on food, wash my hands, WFH, and wait this bad boy out.

(Before anyone chimes in about the mortality rate being low and me going
overboard, I understand that is generally the case. Unfortunately I have
cardiovascular issues, including a recent heart surgery).

